# tympanoplasty w/mastoidectomy & mastoid obliteration



## jocoffey (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,

        Our code correct system says cpt code 69644 & cpt code 69670 are bundled.  Our doctor wants to bill both procedures.

        Does anyone know if these 2 codes can be billed together and is it appropriate to bill w/ modifier 59?

        And also if not appropriate to bill both, why are they inclusive.  Is there any material or articles on these 2?


  Thanks, would appreciate any help.


----------



## catprocode (Apr 11, 2016)

*69644 vs 69670*

69644 includes mastoidectomy, therefore; 69670 is bundled.

Coding Tips for cpt 69670 (removal of remaining mastoid disease after previous mastoidectomy)    

 This separate procedure by definition is usually a component of a more complex service and is not identified separately.


----------



## jocoffey (Apr 11, 2016)

*69644 vs 69670*



catprocode said:


> 69644 includes mastoidectomy, therefore; 69670 is bundled.
> 
> Coding Tips for cpt 69670 (removal of remaining mastoid disease after previous mastoidectomy)
> 
> This separate procedure by definition is usually a component of a more complex service and is not identified separately.



thank you Catherine for your help


----------

